# [sys-libs/pam] unix_chkpwd[XXXX]: check pass; user unknown

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bonjour les jeunes !

Je viens poster ici pour renvoyer vers un autre lien sur le forum (oui je sais c'est maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal) : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-872809.html

Je ne vais pas ré-expliquer le problème entier. Je poste ici pour ce qui ne maîtrisent pas l'Angliche dans le texte : je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un, sur une installation récente, a eu un problème avec unix_chkpwd qui ne pouvait pas lire le fichier /etc/shadow ? Pour le résoudre, je lui ai rajouté un sticky bit (je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit la meilleure solution d'ailleurs).

Donc est-ce un bug parce que ça vous ait aussi arrivé, ou est-ce juste un problème local, uniquement sur ma machine ?

Merci pour vos réponses !

----------

## guilc

Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait pour résoudre le problème.

Dans l'ebuild de pam il y a : 

```
131     # Need to be suid

132     fperms u+s /sbin/unix_chkpwd     
```

La question est : pourquoi sur ton système cela n'était pas le cas...

----------

